# undercover parking



## 117005 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all 
We are in desperate need of a helping hand, or a point in the right direction. 
About 6 months ago we decided to finally act on our dream of touring europe in a motorhome. We went out and bought ourselves a big old couchbuilt Ford Transit, and unhappily were completely had by the company selling it to us (MotorhomesRUs for those of you interested... stay away!) 
We paid through the nose for a habitation check and were given the all clear only to find it leaking like a sieve when we got it home. Needless to say they weren't having any of it, and we were left with our van as it is. 
We love her to bits, and did our best to make her water tight, thought we'd done it and went full time last week. 
Only to find last night that we must have missed something, and drips began again! 
So we are now living in a leaky van, and in desperate need of an undercover parking spot so we can work on it. 
Anybody know of anywhere that we can go? Does anybody know of a barn anywhere we could use? Any help or suggestions at all would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks in advance 
Brigid and Grant


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can't help till you tell us what part of the country you are in !


----------



## 117005 (Sep 27, 2008)

We're in Hampshire at the moment, but would be willing to go just about anywhere within reason! 
Open to any suggestions at all.
Thanks again,
Brigid and Grant


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*find a farmer!*

I think you need to find a farmer with a spare barn... there must be loads around, I wouldnt have thought you would have to drive too far/ask too many.

Grant (also!)


----------

